# New Mod---outdoor Shower Enclosure



## GoForIt

Just purchased my 21RS ("The Tardis") about a month ago. Have already been on two trips--this last one for a week at Lake Joccassee in Western NC. A fantastically beautiful place! (But keep that secret amongst we Outbackers. Okay?)

Anyway I have already done a number of the mods I've read about on this forum. Most are fun and satisfying to do. One I have not read about ,however, is a lightweight, inexpensive, easy-to-fix outdoor shower enclosure..... you know to save that gray water tank space and that trek to the shower house.

What I did was build a 3' x3' break apart square frame support out of 3/4" Pex tubing from Home Depot. Figured out how to string three overlapping white shower curtains ($1 each at the Dollar store) from this square and suspend the whole thing from the back of my Outback adjacent to the Queen Slide out. ( Looks rather like a soft, old-style telephone booth.) Takes about 3-4 minutes to set it up once it's constructed. Breaks down in 2-3 minutes and folds up into a 3' long cylinder about 5 inches in diameter. Works GREAT! For a shower floor mat I used an old mud flap I found from a big rig truck. Any regular tub or shower mat would work though.

Hot water for the shower is provided from my outdoor sink at the cooking station. To the coiled house that came with my outback outdoor sink I added a simple on/off valve sized to accept a regular water hose. Ran the water hose with a shower head over to the enclosure. I just adjust the water temperature at the outdoor sink, shut off the valve, connect the hose, then turn the valve back on. When I then turn on the shower head in the enclosure I have the hot water setting I've just chosen. Simple, easy and delightful.

I have also used a couple of suction cups to stabilize the shower enclosure against the rear slide out. They are not really necessary but I like the extra stability I think they'll provide if the wind comes up. I also intend to suspend a shower organizer from one of them.

For those of you who want to use an enclosure like this elsewhere, you can easily suspend it from a tree or line. Haven't tried it but I think you could attach it to any smooth flat (Outback) surface using the ropes above it and those removeable adhesive hooks that 3-M makes.

For those of you who want to try this Mod I've already experimented with round, triangular and square enclosures. Square ones just seemed more stable and "right". Total cost for the one I built was about $15. Took about 2 hours once I settled on a design.

Photo 1 shows th shower enclosure mounted against the rear slide of my Outback:

http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k277/GoF...IMG_0965mod.jpg

Photo 2 is a top view showing the pex tube support frame. Elbows are not glued. Plastic wire ties serve as shower curtain rings. The suction cups stabilize against the wind. The three shower curtains overlap each other about a foot to prevent tantilizing the neighbors when the wind blows

http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k277/GoF...IMG_0964mod.jpg

Photo 3 shows the the support arrangement for the enclosure. I used a 3 foot long 3/8" metal rod with one end bent into a right angle about 6 '' in to insert in the hollow, vertical locking bar of the slideout. .

http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k277/GoF...IMG_0963mod.jpg

Got questions? Let me know. I'll be glad to help.

Cheerio,
JB


----------



## Scrib

Very cool, can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Lady Di

Sounds good. Hope to see the photos. We have a dry trip planned for late next month into October.


----------



## campmg

Sounds like a good mod.

What do you do with the shower water? Does it runoff or is it collected?


----------



## 26600JV

campmg said:


> Sounds like a good mod.
> 
> What do you do with the shower water? Does it runoff or is it collected?


Great idea!!!

If he's anything like me I don't use soap or anything like that outside so the run off is just water with my stink on it!







When I want to get really cleaned up I use the CG showers.


----------



## BoaterDan

GoForIt said:


> Just purchased my 21RS ("The Tardis") about a month ago.
> Cheerio,
> JB


Love it! Some day we'll meet up at a rally and can discuss who was the best Dr. Who over a cold one.


----------



## GoForIt

Sorry, Guys. I had hoped to post photos tonight showing the enclosure. Alas, I keep getting an error message, "failure to write image to disk". I've written the system admininstrator for assistance. Perhaps tomorrow......

JB


----------



## skippershe

GoForIt said:


> Sorry, Guys. I had hoped to post photos tonight showing the enclosure. Alas, I keep getting an error message, "failure to write image to disk". I've written the system admininstrator for assistance. Perhaps tomorrow......
> 
> JB


Go to Photobucket.com and upload there, reduce image 50% then copy the URL address and enter it into the image box here...viola!









Hope that helps,
Dawn


----------



## louvel1

Hey JB, That sounds great. I actually thought about iusing that faucet for an outdoor shower but never sat down to think out how I would make it work. I look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Hope you get the pictures loaded soon..this sounds like a nice mod for sure.


----------



## GoForIt

Check original note. It's been modified with photos included


----------



## gkaasmith

You are soo cool! My mother and I have been brainstorming this exact same thing but everytime we mention it to the guys they just blow us off. Now I am armed with data and pictures!!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## HTQM

Thats the ticket, thanks for the photo's. Add another mod for this winter.... DW is going to make me stop reading outbackers with all the mods I have planned. Everything from the fridge effeceincy (sp) improvement to new stab jacks (and several parts in between).. and now.... building on an addition.

Dave


----------



## campmg

campmg said:


> Sounds like a good mod.
> 
> What do you do with the shower water? Does it runoff or is it collected?


The pics look great.

Don't get me wrong but what's the difference with showering outside with all the runoff and dumping your gray tank right there? Seems like the same water.


----------



## GoForIt

campmg said:


> Sounds like a good mod.
> 
> What do you do with the shower water? Does it runoff or is it collected?


The pics look great.

Don't get me wrong but what's the difference with showering outside with all the runoff and dumping your gray tank right there? Seems like the same water.
[/quote]

No grease, no waste, very little soap. Besides showering OUTSIDE is just so kool and delightful. Doesn't steam up the trailer either.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

GoForIt said:


> Sounds like a good mod.
> 
> What do you do with the shower water? Does it runoff or is it collected?


The pics look great.

Don't get me wrong but what's the difference with showering outside with all the runoff and dumping your gray tank right there? Seems like the same water.
[/quote]

No grease, no waste, very little soap. Besides showering OUTSIDE is just so kool and delightful. Doesn't steam up the trailer either.
[/quote]

Using this for me would depend on where I was camping. 75% of my locations have no people around so this would be fine. The other 25% of the time I could just use the built in shower.


----------



## Thor

Very cool idea. Great for the kids after a day on the beach









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Just make sure there is no one sitting in the trees


----------

